# Laptop repair



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys and girls. I need some help repairing my laptop after its endured a few spilt drinks and some abuse. I need to replace the keyboard and battery, and maybe sort some software as well. Someone reliable and discreet if anyone knows of such a person......


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Not sure about discreet, but there are tonnes of shops in Computer Plaa (also called Al Ain shopping centre) in Bur Dubai. You can walk into one of the many shops there.They did the job when my laptop fell and broke. [all this assuming there is no warranty remaining on your lappie; otherwise go to the authorised service centre]
If you are concerned about privacy of data on your HD, maybe you should ask them to remove it and give it to you before they start repairing, and then ask them to update the software in front of you.


----------

